# re-worked tails (now w/ gloss coat + 3rd brake light smoked)



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i just got done hitting these bad boys with a few coats of gloss after some helpful feedback from my fellow board members. this is one more reason why you guys are always first to see my latest mods, even before i hit the streets with them. thanks again for all the input and more is welcome!










:banana:


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

lookin damn good with the gloss!! keep up the good work!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

MUCH better good job


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice tom..

like i told you on aim.

should leave the emblem chrome would look pretty sweet


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

Speaking of the emblem, did you not want the emlem visible or did you just want a black emblem??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

ooohh,
Shiny is good.

Seth


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

})roppedSX said:


> *Speaking of the emblem, did you not want the emlem visible or did you just want a black emblem?? *


no, not at all....i'm a proud nissan owner  i though it would look better black, but it doesnt really, so i'll be changing it back to chrome soon. thanks for all the replies so far, keep em comin!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn bro, those look dope as hell, hopefully u get that spoiler and it'll look hella dope! keep it up


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dude, even your license plate goes with the theme of the car(black/white) us cali ppl dont got that


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

dude, tom that looks tight, lovin the center panel


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

damn, that looks sweet dude, i might do that with my taillights, the stock 200sx tails, do them all smoked and leave the back up signal clear


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks a lot better, Tom.

DON'T IM ME AGAIN!

haha, jk!


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Nice dare sticker. 

how do the lights transmit light?? Take some night pics..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sentragtr20 said:


> *Nice dare sticker. *


that's not just a sticker, it's the actual license plate. i love how it looks on a black car!



> *how do the lights transmit light?? Take some night pics..*


its a transparent tail light spray, same concept as window tint, and you control how dark by the amount of coats you apply. it shines through pretty good at night. i'll try to get some night pics up ASAP.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

did you use the tail light spray on the center section too?

looks really nice I like it a lot, makes me wish my car was black too

sorry if thats a repeated question, this was the only post about this I could find?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

You need to get your windows tinted too, even darkest leagel would look freakin awsome, and get smoked heads and tails and black wheels...and yeah


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

and black intreior too...sorry had to add that in too


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Binger said:


> *did you use the tail light spray on the center section too? *


actually that center piece is off of a 95 sentra xe. all xe models have them stock. IMO the black looks better than the red which comes on the next model up, the gxe. thanks for all the positive feedback, i'm glad i decided to go through with this project and it will be a good source of motivation for future home-made mods.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow, That looks really good. :thumbup:

So are you gonna keep those or the SE-L's on? Cause ill be more than happy to take the se-l's off your hands.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

damn i love it!! i may just have to do that to my car!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

anyway we can get a pic at night with the parking / brake lights on?

edit: never mind checked out your casr domaine site!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Wow, That looks really good. :thumbup:
> 
> So are you gonna keep those or the SE-L's on? Cause ill be more than happy to take the se-l's off your hands.  *


i think i'm holding on to them. i feel the local cops may be waiting to harass me about these ones, so i'm carrying the se-l's for a little while in my trunk so i can make up some kinda :bs:, lol.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Damn that looks great.How did you do it?


----------

